# Call display



## B Rogers (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm planning to build myself and my son a duck/goose call and turkey call each year to use for the season. Then my plan is to put them up at the end of each season. I'd like to build a display for them that will be able to display several years' of calls. I'm thinking this will be a nice heirloom to pass down throughout the years. I'm having trouble coming up with a good design. So I'm asking for ideas or pics that you all might know of. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 29, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I'm planning to build myself and my son a duck/goose call and turkey call each year to use for the season. Then my plan is to put them up at the end of each season. I'd like to build a display for them that will be able to display several years' of calls. I'm thinking this will be a nice heirloom to pass down throughout the years. I'm having trouble coming up with a good design. So I'm asking for ideas or pics that you all might know of. Thanks in advance.



Hello Bryson,

Cannot help with the design but love the idea you have. It will become invaluable in a very short time.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 29, 2019)

@barry richardson

Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2019)

How much room were you thinking it will take up? Do you want it tall and sort of narrow? Short but wide?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 29, 2019)

I think @rocky1 has a call display.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How much room were you thinking it will take up? Do you want it tall and sort of narrow? Short but wide?


I really don't have a preference on size or shape at this point. Hoping I'll see something I like that steers me in one direction. I've seen a few online that I like but I wasn't just blown away by them.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

@B Rogers 
If you're thinking about something rustic and historical, I have some American chestnut 8/4 boards sawn from old hewn barn beams. They are about 6" wide and both edges still retain their hewing ax chop marks. Can post photos if you're interested. Could re-saw these into 4/4 boards. They could then be made into either table-top displays or wall displays. See below for inspiration:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Wife picked up cabinet used for $25, sanded and applied several coats of Minwax, light kit cost me about $25. Maybe have $75 and 3 - 4 hours labor in it.

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Wife picked up cabinet used for $25, sanded and applied several coats of Minwax, light kit cost me about $25. Maybe have $75 and 3 - 4 hours labor in it.
> 
> View attachment 159899


Did you make all these calls? Amazing.


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice @rocky1 . I like the cabinet idea. I actually saw one display made from an old 15 pane patio type door. A box frame and legs were built and the door was used for the lid. You could look down through the glass and see the calls. It was distressed. It looked really good. 

@FranklinWorkshops , sure I'd love to see photos. I am thinking rustic is the way I'll go. I may even make a couple different displays. Maybe keep the newest set on a table top display and store the others away in a cabinet. I have a few decoys I've carved that would look good next to them.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Nice @rocky1 . I like the cabinet idea. I actually saw one display made from an old 15 pane patio type door. A box frame and legs were built and the door was used for the lid. You could look down through the glass and see the calls. It was distressed. It looked really good.
> 
> @FranklinWorkshops , sure I'd love to see photos. I am thinking rustic is the way I'll go. I may even make a couple different displays. Maybe keep the newest set on a table top display and store the others away in a cabinet. I have a few decoys I've carved that would look good next to them.


Dang, I didn't know you carved decoys? Pics please. 

I will post photos of the 8/4 and of a piece I have already re-sawed.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2019)

No... Bought most all those calls! I think I have 3 or 4 in there that I made, have a piece of HRB set aside to make one more to go in there. 

Have 12-15 in the shop I haven't unpacked for lack of room, 8-10 antler calls on lanyards hung on wall across the room, half dozen working calls in my call bag, 1 that resides in my deer stand, not pictured there.

Top half are custom calls, bottom half are vintage production predator calls and crow calls. Couple call sets, 45 rpm records, call tapes, etc. etc. Collections within collection honestly.

Have quite a few from some of the other call makers here. 

Collecting finally drove me over the edge to buy a lathe, one of the other call makers led me here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

I've only carved a few. I carve gunning decoys that I actually use. They aren't painted with a lot of feather detail. I just think it's cool to hunt over your own decoys. Just like I enjoy having a call I've made on my lanyard. Below is a canvasback and it's the only picture I have on my phone. I ended up trading this one off for a handmade call a few yrs back. I hope to have more time to carve a few this off season. I have a bufflehead decoy I carved that I throw out each hunt. Ducks will almost land on top of it. It really catches their eye.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

What specie of wood is used for your decoys? Is it a solid block or pieced up?


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

The body of this one is cork with a basswood head and glass eyes. I have a large block of tupelo to use for the next few. I have a goldeneye partially carved from the tupelo but haven't had time to work on it in awhile.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 30, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> @barry richardson
> 
> Chuck


I have made many display cases, but none for calls. The sky is the limit for a display case though, wall hanging? free standing? square, rectangular, diamond shaped? I saw one shaped like an upright boat, I've seen some pretty cool shelves made from pallets, a cross section of a whiskey barrel, etc, etc......


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

Thinking rectangular shaped and haven't decided on wall hanging or free standing.


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> I have made many display cases, but none for calls. The sky is the limit for a display case though, wall hanging? free standing? square, rectangular, diamond shaped? I saw one shaped like an upright boat, I've seen some pretty cool shelves made from pallets, a cross section of a whiskey barrel, etc, etc......


Do you have any photos of ones you've made?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 30, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Do you have any photos of ones you've made?


not handy, most of the ones I make are for military memorabilia and flags, basically squares or rectangles, you can google and find many examples of those, but I doubt that's the style you have in mind....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

Here is a slice from one of the Am chestnut beams I just cut this morning. Both sides are shown. For perspective, this board is 6.5" wide and 23" long by 0.75" thick. You can see the hewn edges. I think it would make great display boards for most anything but I'm planning to offer it on Etsy as a coat hanger with three hand-forged coat hooks shown below. These hooks were made by a blacksmith in West Virginia. I have several of these 8/4 boards that are 9ft long.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

That's cool Larry. I have a handful of hand forged hooks with forged square nails. I've made one coat rack from an old rough sawn weathered piece of oak and was trying to figure out what to do with the other hooks. I may have figured out :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

I bought some rosette headed nails from Tremont years ago and plan to use them. They look exactly like ones I've seen from the 1700s.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2019)

How bout something like this...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

That is really nice. I like the looks of that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How bout something like this...
> 
> View attachment 159918


A big piece of flame box elder cookie would look awesome too. Know where I could get a piece like that...cheap? :)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> A big piece of flame box elder would look awesome too. Know where I could get a piece like that...cheap? :)



Either Mike or Allan...

@Mike1950 
@justallan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Either Mike or Allan...
> 
> @Mike1950
> @justallan


My stack is pretty socked in until it warms up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 1, 2019)

How big of a piece are you looking for? I could probably dig something up, but right now it would have to be something that's already dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 1, 2019)

justallan said:


> How big of a piece are you looking for? I could probably dig something up, but right now it would have to be something that's already dry.


Probably a half round that would fit in a LFRB. Maybe 2" thick. Ultimately it'll depend on price.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 1, 2019)

Bryson, I can part with half of this Mesquite one for $20 plus shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks Larry, once Allan has a chance to respond I'll let you know. That's a nice looking piece.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 1, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Thanks Larry, once Allan has a chance to respond I'll let you know. That's a nice looking piece.


No hurry. I was planning to cut it up and make bonsai stands for a club in New Mexico. But I have other options to help them so thought I would offer it to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 2, 2019)

I may not have rounds or cookies I'm not sure, but I have some unusual shaped stuff. I'll get some pics up today after I feed and fix a co-workers truck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 2, 2019)

We'll, let's see what if I'm even in the right ballpark.
The first one is a darned nice chunk of burl and I think it would work great for you. It's a little wide for a large game board box so I would have to trim 2" off of it. How about $40 shipped.



 



 

These two should fit in a LFRB.
How about you pay shipping and after you get them make whatever donation that you feel is fair to the site.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 2, 2019)

To be fair....those are some crappy pictures!
If you feel like doing some resin work I have some burled slab that are friggin' awesome and for what you are doing I think would be the best bet for them.
Resin work would certainly be a project and a few bucks but they are some great pieces if you want to see them?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 2, 2019)

@B Rogers you need these!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 2, 2019)

justallan said:


> To be fair....those are some crappy pictures!
> If you feel like doing some resin work I have some burled slab that are friggin' awesome and for what you are doing I think would be the best bet for them.
> Resin work would certainly be a project and a few bucks but they are some great pieces if you want to see them?


Yes sir let's see them please


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 2, 2019)

Pm sent @justallan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2019)

Those are sweet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm at my house in town for thenightt, but will get you some pictures after I'm done with feeding tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds good. I definitely want the other three pieces you posted. And possibly the ones you post tomorrow. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, for whatever reason My phone doesn't want to upload pics right now. I'll try to post them when I get to town.
I did find some awesome chunks of wood though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 3, 2019)

Okay, I have some pics for you.
These never got sealed or put on stickers, so they are bowed, cupped and have cracks. I think they would be awesome filled with resin and used for what you are doing, clocks or something similar.
They are right at 1 3/4" thick



 



 



 



 

And the bowing and cupping....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 3, 2019)

Those two got sprayed with water to make them pop a little better.
The pics from yesterday should look about the same if I would have sprayed them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 3, 2019)

I’d be interested in whatever Bryson passes on. Depend on price of course. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 3, 2019)

PM sent @justallan

Reactions: Like 2


----------

